# Penang Condo Rental



## chipol (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi

We are in the final stages of selling off everything in prep for a move to Penang. We were hoping to do a six-month rental for a Gurney Drive condo just to make sure that we can handle the weather. Is a six-month rental do-able? Difficult? Everything I read talks about the procedures for a one-year rental.

Thanks!


----------



## jasc (May 3, 2015)

Hi Chipol,

I think you can discuss with the agent or owner for the 6-month rental contract. Last time I used to work in Singapore, their government was pretty strict so have to go by the book but in Malaysia, they are not so efficient to find out whether it is 6-month or 1 year if the owner does not declare it


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

Most real estate owners expect a two-year signed contract and have an intense problem with foreigners because they know the foreigner can just skip out and run. Many will refuse to rent to a foreigner even if you have a good job here. Agents are unlikely to help you since the way they earn their commissions it would make no sense to push the owner to accept 6-months (they get two months rental as their commission, so in a 6 month deal the owner doesnt make much so its more palatable in a 2-year contract, as you can see).

Once in a blue moon you meet someone willing to rent even on a month-to-month basis but thats extremely rare and you are unlikely to find it in an advert somewhere.

Many expats including me had to live in hotels for stretches until something came up--and what that is is your willingness to take a 2-year contract which is justifiably scary for a newbie. This makes your initial trips very costly, like living in hotels for 6-months but for many people it was the only way.

Furthermore, Malaysia is a very racist country. A landlord may accept you as a foreigner but a Chinese owner wants to rent to a Chinese, an Indian to an Indian, a Malay to a Malay. As a caucasian american, ive had the phone slammed down on me many times simply because I wasnt the right culture/color.

When you rent, the landlord keeps the water/electric in his name and you pay the bills. For a phone line you get it yourself and unlike a local, you have to pay a RM1000 deposit for that line which will be refunded three months after you leave the country--good luck getting it back.

How do you like your intro to Malaysia? For me it was years of pain to learn the ropes and you can do it too with patience and perseverance. Just dont expect things to be what you would call normal.


----------



## yenteng (Aug 20, 2015)

chipol said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the final stages of selling off everything in prep for a move to Penang. We were hoping to do a six-month rental for a Gurney Drive condo just to make sure that we can handle the weather. Is a six-month rental do-able? Difficult? Everything I read talks about the procedures for a one-year rental.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you still need the room? I have one here and don't mind you guys just stay for short term.


----------

